# ** Brute Forged Rod Sets w/ Pin Oiling / Piston Packages for FSI **



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

FSI H-Beam Drop In Connecting Rod Sets w/ Forced Pin Oiling








FSI I-Beam Connecting Rods FPO with Custom Forged Piston Set








Made from Cr. Mo.Ni.Steel (SAE 4340) forgings. Heat treated to ensure internal as well as external strength and to facilitate uniformity of strength throughout the entire rod. All rods come complete w/ ARP2000 Fasteners.
Brute Connecting Rods utilize forced pin oiling to facilitate a more reliable bottom end. We have found that under normal operation, dry pin bushings that rely on oil squirters and windage require a rebush far sooner then is acceptable to us. Ensuring that the pins recieve adequate pressurized lubrication can more then double the life expectancy. Since rebushing a tapered rod is an extremely complicated process, the added peace of mind is a good thing.
*WE DO NOT DRILL OUT STANDARD RODS. THESE RODS ARE MANUFACTURED TO ACCEPT DRILLING TO KEEP STRENGTH *
ASK ABOUT OUR ENGINE PACKAGES
*Applications:*

2.0T H-Beam Drop In Rod Sets
Forged I-BEAM to be used with Custom Pistons 
Wiseco Custom 9.5:1 Piston Set


----------



## steve'sGTI=beast (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ** Brute Forged Rod Sets w/ Pin Oiling / Piston Packages for FSI ** ([email protected])*

how much for the piston and rod setup


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: ** Brute Forged Rod Sets w/ Pin Oiling / Piston Packages for FSI ** (steve'sGTI=beast)*

PM'ed


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

What is the difference between the H and I beam design ?
I read somewhere the I beams are used with OEM pistons and the H beams with aftermarket ones (or was it the other way around..) ?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

their site says they are a bit stronger for higher HP applications. so, basically gt28s and stage 3s can use the H beam and anything bigger gets the I beam?
u know if the aftermarket pistons and rings will seal better than OEM?


_Modified by Krieger at 7:26 AM 12-2-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

I-Beams are a bit more robust. They weigh a tad more due to the extra material but will withstand more. On the drop-in H-Beams, they'll take quite a beating as well. I wouldnt hesitate using them w/ 76R ranges of power and beyond as long as you have the tune/fueling to support. As far as the pistons and rings, forged pistons do expand a bit more then OEM. They require a little more expansion, but after the initial cold run, they expand to pretty close to spec under a big range of running conditions. The rings will seal as OE. This is all subjective to your machining practices and your power goals, but you can get them to the point that you'll never know they are in the car...


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I guess i already have forged pistons from the factory, but i haven't noticed any "ill effects"...
What are the effects from running forged pistons anyway ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_I guess i already have forged pistons from the factory, but i haven't noticed any "ill effects"...
What are the effects from running forged pistons anyway ?

Well, the factory pistons are very good. Unfortunately, the high comp / pump gas will require to use higher then pump octane a little more urgent when running a good amount of boost. Thresholds are smaller. Other then that, the stockers are very good pistons. The wrist pins are very well made on the OEM's with their tapered design helping spread shear points w/ the tapered rods. Aftermarket forged pistons will raise the ceiling a little higher and will be stronger for those looking to push..



_Modified by [email protected] at 7:17 AM 12-2-2009_


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

I read about 800+ hp declarations for the H-Beams and 700whp approvals from AutoXtreme...
So I don´t worry using them up to 500whp when fueling is available.
Due to the Pistons.... I wouldn´t know that I have aftermarked forged ones like Arnold said. It is not noticeable.
Main "problem" with forged aftermarket pistons is, that they have a little bit "more play" to the cylinder walls in comparison to oem pistons.
(They need this to withstand higer stress and to expand)
OEM about : 4/100mm
Aftermarket approx: 8/100mm
--> this could/will shorten the longlivety of the engine.
It´s not a secret that an oem car lasts longer than a 30r built








This is just, what I know. If wrong, I think here are some guys who can correct it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Hendrik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_I read about 800+ hp declarations for the H-Beams and 700whp approvals from AutoXtreme...
So I don´t worry using them up to 500whp when fueling is available.
Due to the Pistons.... I wouldn´t know that I have aftermarked forged ones like Arnold said. It is not noticeable.
Main "problem" with forged aftermarket pistons is, that they have a little bit "more play" to the cylinder walls in comparison to oem pistons.
(They need this to withstand higer stress and to expand)
OEM about : 4/100mm
Aftermarket approx: 8/100mm
--> this could/will shorten the longlivety of the engine.
It´s not a secret that an oem car lasts longer than a 30r built








This is just, what I know. If wrong, I think here are some guys who can correct it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You're right. But as long as your tolerances are good and you keep on top of things, which you should anyway, they should serve you a long time. I have 'forged' motors on some daily drivers that have been going on 4+ yrs of abuse on other platforms


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:24 AM 12-2-2009_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Actually you WOULD know if you have forged pistons, simply by your engine code.
If you have a AXX engine, then you have the crown pistons which are forged.
There was a discussion about piston slap and why VW changed to the flat tops, but it might as well be cost related reasons for all i know...


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

*Phuu*...You know, that I´ll do my best to meet your requirements! 
























After 4 Years of abuse, I can tall you how good the work and your stuff really was







At the moment, you decide when countdown starts!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

thats after 4 YEARS??????


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

noooo thats after install








(I will tell in 4 years whats going on with it... 
Told you that because this is also a setup from Pagparts. 
Costum CP´s with EDM´ed Brutes.)


_Modified by Hendrik at 7:48 AM 12-2-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Actually you WOULD know if you have forged pistons, simply by your engine code.
If you have a AXX engine, then you have the crown pistons which are forged.
There was a discussion about piston slap and why VW changed to the flat tops, but it might as well be cost related reasons for all i know...


Sure, but we're not dealing w/ those pistons. This is based on the spherical dished ones BPY/BWE/etc. Range of forgings are different as well. 26xx forgings typically found in your stronger aftermarket pistons are right near the top of the food chain. And there are variances on density on these as well...
BTW, he's not referring to stock pistons. He's referring to the driveability and noise of the aftermarket ones that can attain the quality of a stock motor in its operation after assembly and running in..


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:58 AM 12-2-2009_


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: ** Brute Forged Rod Sets w/ Pin Oiling / Piston Packages for FSI ** ([email protected])*

...Added to VAGLinks...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Arnold i would like to know the pistons and the rods combo. how much are they together?


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

pm sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

